# Back door overhang



## maxcode (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all -

I have a design question regarding a back sliding door overhang that a client of mine is interested in. No drawings or sketches, she just wants something that will protect from some weather. 

In my framing experience I haven't come across designing a specific element like this and was hoping for some ideas I can present her with. Not a gable roof and probably not any columns. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

My thoughts are that you should at least provide us with a pic or a sketch so that we have some clue as to what you are referring to.


----------



## maxcode (Nov 13, 2013)

Warren said:


> My thoughts are that you should at least provide us with a pic or a sketch so that we have some clue as to what you are referring to.


Ha that's my problem. Sorry don't have a pic - it's just a sliding back door, vinyl sided house. 

All she asks is 'I want a roof here'. Now, she's a friend, I'm trying to come up with some ideas for her


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Extend the existing overhang. Done!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Throw a bastard hip pent in there :thumbup:

I'm not quite done trimming it out, so be kind :whistling


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Just build a little shed roof overhang. Frame it up on the ground then lag bolt it to studs.


----------



## maxcode (Nov 13, 2013)

superseal said:


> Throw a bastard hip pent in there :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not quite done trimming it out, so be kind :whistling


Great pic thanks so much - I need to at least see if this is what she wants and this helps a ton. Looks great


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah, a hip would be cool. Make the sides curved and the front straight.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is an easy one::whistling

http://builderslock.com/pemko-overhead-rain-drip-346.html


----------



## maxcode (Nov 13, 2013)

Whereabouts in SE PA superseal?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

A little of the modern look...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

maxcode said:


> Whereabouts in SE PA superseal?


Delco, Ridley


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Warren said:


> Yeah, a hip would be cool. Make the sides curved and the front straight.


That is some wicked framing. They did a place like that near me, it was pretty damn cool... the hip actually curves to make the planes work out :thumbup:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

griz said:


> A little of the modern look...


I bet that's hell to keep clean.


----------



## maxcode (Nov 13, 2013)

maxcode said:


> Whereabouts in SE PA superseal?


Ah I'm over in Bucks. 

What was your attachment like for that bastard hip?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

maxcode said:


> Ah I'm over in Bucks.
> 
> What was your attachment like for that bastard hip?


Welcome neighbor!...Solid masonry house there so I used 5/8" x 5 1/2" stainless sleeve anchors at 16 oc along top and sides. 

Made it on a bench and propped it up.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

On sorta the same thought here? Been on 2 jobs in the last 2 weeks, that the patio doors are leaking during a mild to heavy rain! Are the door made the way the were, or just cheap/cheap, now? The doors line up, operate good, and not a garbage brand door. One is a Pella, the other Anderson. Both of them are approx. 2-3 years old. BOTH customer DON'T want a roof built!!


----------



## maxcode (Nov 13, 2013)

superseal said:


> Welcome neighbor!...Solid masonry house there so I used 5/8" x 5 1/2" stainless sleeve anchors at 16 oc along top and sides.
> 
> Made it on a bench and propped it up.




Thanks! Think Ill suggest this - open to design suggestions though. I think I prefer the bastard hip vs just a shed roof with siding.... 

You know your appx man hours on that one?


Here's a pic of the door.


----------



## maxcode (Nov 13, 2013)

Don't know why that pic is upside down...but if you click it it's right


----------



## Hand Drive (Sep 6, 2011)

I've built the floating overhang porches over doors but pre planned the framing by adding solid framing where the roof bolts to house, mainly at the ridge and at the beams and then used 45 degree brackets bolted to wall ( also pre planned blocking) to hold it up on the wall. looks really good with no posts but takes pre planning to get all the structural details worked out. going onto an existing wall with no prep in the wall could be a challenge. there was an equation for how much the porch overhang is allowed to go past the 45 degree bracket but not able to remember exactly.


----------

